# Humble Bundle



## tommers (May 31, 2012)

latest one is Amnesia, Bastion, Sworcery, LIMBO & Psychonauts.

You pick how much to pay.

Oh, and it's for charity.

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## golightly (May 31, 2012)

Hmm... I would be interested but I have amnesia, limbo and psychonauts already.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2012)

So? I already have amnesia, limbo and bastion.

Pay however much you want and don't download the ones you don't need.


----------



## bmd (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to admit I was thinking the same as golightly and would feel pretty cheap paying a few quid for the one I haven't because it's for charidee but would feel like I was ripping myself off if I paid more. /tightwad.

I'm over thinking it, aren't I.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2012)

Up to you innit?  If you're not bothered about the one left....

I paid $10 for the 2 I wanted.  The average is $7.25. A few dollars if you only want one seems fine to me.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2012)

They've added 3 more games. Lone survivor, braid and super meat boy.  To get them just pay over $7.90. 

I think I just got them all free.


----------



## grit (Jun 7, 2012)

tommers said:


> They've added 3 more games. Lone survivor, braid and super meat boy. To get them just pay over $7.90.
> 
> I think I just got them all free.


 
Yup, they were added to mine and I didnt even pay over the average


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2012)

I have most of the games already.


----------



## Boycey (Jun 8, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I have most of the games already.


 
don't you care about starving children?


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm off to bang my head against a wall.  BBL.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 8, 2012)

psychonauts on its own is woth $10


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2012)

tommers said:


> I'm off to bang my head against a wall. BBL.


 
I could sponsor you for charidee!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought it, but it does seem like there are more and more games in it that I've already got, each year. I do buy more indie games than most people I suppose.

If I didn't have Sword & Sworcery already (and had finished it) I'd get it for that, I loved it. Amnesia is pretty decent as well, first-person horror RPG. Braid has a very interesting central mechanic and is really well done but for some reason it didn't grab me long term. Didn't rate Super Meat Boy but some people will like it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 8, 2012)

i have most games but i got it anyway.  i also gifted it.   i  gift  quite a few bundles.  they are  great value  and  make  for decent presents


----------



## Sunray (Jun 8, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I bought it, but it does seem like there are more and more games in it that I've already got, each year. I do buy more indie games than most people I suppose.
> 
> If I didn't have Sword & Sworcery already (and had finished it) I'd get it for that, I loved it. Amnesia is pretty decent as well, first-person horror RPG. Braid has a very interesting central mechanic and is really well done but for some reason it didn't grab me long term. Didn't rate Super Meat Boy but some people will like it.


 
Super meat boy is ace, probably the best game on there.


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2012)

OK tommers! OK! I've bought the whole bundle for £5.50. I just hope the starving children are grateful for my enormous contribution. I can look those chuggers in the eye now and say loudly enough for others in the immediate area to hear - "no thanks mate, I give already". I maybe catch the eye of one or two and they smile warmly at my generous nature.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice one Warren buffett.


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2012)

tommers said:


> Nice one Warren buffett.



I don't want a fuss tommers.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2012)

It's selflessness like that which sets us apart from the fucking animals.  You're an inspiration.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice - and all available for Mac as well.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 12, 2014)

In case no-one has noticed, the 2k bundle is a beaut - if you don't already have Bioshock infinite and Xcom, and I don't, for 25 bucks you get both plus the first two Bioshocks, xcom declassified, mafia 2, specops the line and darkness 2!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 12, 2014)

It's worth it Just for spec ops : the line

Think modern day apocalypse now narrative in a wicked game


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2014)

Git it for a mate as I have em already.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 15, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's worth it Just for spec ops : the line
> 
> Think modern day apocalypse now narrative in a wicked game



I LOVE that game.


----------



## Cid (Jul 16, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's worth it Just for spec ops : the line
> 
> Think modern day apocalypse now narrative in a wicked game



Just started playing. Seems great so far. 3rd person shooter in a post-apocalyptic Dubai. Apocalypse now = heart of darkness btw, hence Konrad.


----------



## Cid (Jul 18, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's worth it Just for spec ops : the line
> 
> Think modern day apocalypse now narrative in a wicked game



Finished it... Fairly decent 3ps, bit linear. But, er... carried by the plot. Oh yes. Carried by the plot.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 11, 2015)

Bump for the current one, because it includes the the excellent World of Goo, Super Meat Boy, Limbo and Braid (plus some other stuff):

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## treelover (Jun 11, 2015)

Limbo with the giant spider, no thanks...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 20, 2016)

New one has Prison Architect. Worth it for that alone (on price, I mean). Anyone played/still playing it? Worth getting?


----------

